# discovery cove deal???



## goofym

Does anyone know of any deals for DISCOVERY COVE?? I am have searched all over..PLEASE post if you know of any!!!!
Thanks


----------



## greenclan67

Hi there, the only deal I know of right now is if you have a annual pass to one of the other "Busch Parks", Seaworld, Busch Gardens, or Aquatica. If you have one, or are interested in buying one, you get a huge discount on DC. I am paying $69 in March for a day visit without the swim, and I believe it is $159 with the swim. If you need any more info on this, do a search in this thread for Discovery Cove discount with annual passport, or something to that affect. If you need any more help, let me know!


----------



## sunshineNJ

I want to do 3 dolphin swims.  The price for the days I want is $259 ea.  Would I come out ahead by buying a season pass for one of the Bush parks?
Thanks


----------



## greenclan67

When are you planning on going? I will look at the passmember website, and see what the prices are for then!


----------



## greenclan67

Oh and do you plan on doing any of the other parks? When you book it through the discount you don't get any of the other parks "free" for 14 days, when buying full price. So you have to outweigh buying tickets for SW and the DC discount. 
 Right now with the discount ( i just picked the date March 14th) it would be $169 per person, with taxes it comes to a total of $539.97 with tax for 3 dolphin swims. Plus you would have to buy a season pass, for any one of the 3 parks @ $119. If you were going to say SW, you would have to buy 2 more tickets for them (if you buy one day tickets at SW or BG you get your 2nd day free. Single day tickets for SW are ( I did one adult one child) $135.98 plus taxes! Plus you get free parking at the park of your annual pass which is $14 a day, and I believe you get a 10% discount on food and merchandise as well. YOu can read the benefits of annual passports here
http://commerce.4adventure.com/estore/images/common/benefits/swf_benefits.pdf

So your total for Discovery Cove, 1 season pass, and 2 SW tickets would be approx $675.95 approx 

To do it the other way with Discovery Cove at full price, plus 3 tickets to any one park, SW, BG, or Aquatica for length of stay, would cost you $777 plus taxes. So you would basically save about 2 $100.00 
 If I can help anymore, let me know! 
 Oh the only other thing is your AP has to be activated before you go to DC, so you eithier have to pop into SW first and grab it, or just buy it and activate it there. You can also do a monthly payment plan for your annual pass  if you are from the USA. I think it is roughly about $9.99 a month on your credit card!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

greenclan67 said:


> If I can help anymore, let me know!



Hi greenclan67,

We were at DC on January 1st....would love to go again on our August trip  .

What would a day resort (no dolphin swim...did that in January) admission be for the last week of August with the passholder discount?  Would love to know if I could whittle the price down enough to convince the hubby to go a second time! 

I have tried searching the internet for the code to pop into their online site, but no luck.


----------



## greenclan67

Hi Gina, I just replied to your post on the Cdn boards about Aquatica and Wet n Wild, and have been following your trip report. Great report so far, looking forward to the pictures!!
 Anyhow, right now for August it is showing from August 1st to August 18th at $139.00 for non dolphin swim. From the 18th to the 31st it is showing $69 each! 
 The code that will work right now is passmember2011. Hope that helps!


----------



## goofym

ok so we are planning to go on Feb.19th i know it's last minute but it was a last minute decision. So what do i need to do now to get the discount for a family of 4? thanks for helping out


----------



## greenclan67

goofym said:


> ok so we are planning to go on Feb.19th i know it's last minute but it was a last minute decision. So what do i need to do now to get the discount for a family of 4? thanks for helping out



I PM'd you, hopefully it helps!


----------



## sunshineNJ

Hi Greenclan 67, we were planning to use the free admission to Sea World.  We are doing mid to late Aug.  Is it better to pay out of pocket for SW and but the passport?  Thanks


----------



## greenclan67

If you buy Discovery Cove with the AP you don't get the extra free park!
Right now for August it is showing from August 1st to August 18th at $139.00 for non dolphin swim. From the 18th to the 31st it is showing $69 for non dolphin swim.With the dolphin swim it is showing August 1st to the 18th eithier $259 or $269 and the 19th to the 31st it is showing $169. 
The code that will work right now is passmember2011 to see the differnce in prices! It is $119 for the season pass and then you would have to buy 3 more passes to SW. Prices for August are higher, so you might be better off doing the pricing on DC, because it includes your park. Unless of course you are doing the non swim it would probably be worth it. But the dolphin swim without the discount for Aug is $299 from the 1st to the 18th and the 18th to 31st is showing $259. You also get free parking at SW with the season pass which is $14/day!


----------



## sunshineNJ

Thank you so much for your help!!  It sounds like it might be best to just pay regular price so i can get the SW tickets for free.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

greenclan67 said:


> Hi Gina, I just replied to your post on the Cdn boards about Aquatica and Wet n Wild, and have been following your trip report. Great report so far, looking forward to the pictures!!
> Anyhow, right now for August it is showing from August 1st to August 18th at $139.00 for non dolphin swim. From the 18th to the 31st it is showing $69 each!
> The code that will work right now is passmember2011. Hope that helps!



You're awesome!     Thank you!!!  

Decisions, decisions.......now we have to figure out exactly how we want to spend those precious vacation days!  These kind of prices sure make DC hard to pass up.

Thanks for your kind words on my TR ... can't wait to have those pics up and visible again after the 20th!


----------



## pixeegrl

Lots of people are using this deal. If you want to visit the other parks it sounds like a great thing. This is quoted from the Sesame Place website.   


Don't miss this limited-time, special offer on Season Passes!

Purchase a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass for only $157.49 (plus tax).that's 25% off the regular price!

With a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place, SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica, Water Country USA and Adventure Island parks during their regular 2012 operating seasons.

Youll receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the 2012 regular season:
FREE Preferred parking,
Preferred seating at shows,
Ride Again privilege at select attractions,
Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends,
30% discount on food and merchandise,
10% off Dine with Elmo and Friends,
Discount admission for visiting friends and relatives and more!

This will get you the $69 discount for your dates too.


----------



## luvsvacations

We are looking at going to DC in August - last two weeks - we are a group of 6.  We are looking at the non disney swim.  In order to get the $69 price would all of us have to buy the $119 passholder for SW??  Or can 1 person buy the pass and then buy all 6 DC swims ??   I am asking because I dont know if we have the time to even do another park and trying to figure out the least expensive way to do this.  

Thanks


----------



## JL2002

pixeegrl said:


> Lots of people are using this deal. If you want to visit the other parks it sounds like a great thing. This is quoted from the Sesame Place website.
> 
> 
> Don't miss this limited-time, special offer on Season Passes!
> 
> Purchase a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass for only $157.49 (plus tax).that's 25% off the regular price!
> 
> With a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place, SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica, Water Country USA and Adventure Island parks during their regular 2012 operating seasons.
> 
> Youll receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the 2012 regular season:
> FREE Preferred parking,
> Preferred seating at shows,
> Ride Again privilege at select attractions,
> Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends,
> 30% discount on food and merchandise,
> 10% off Dine with Elmo and Friends,
> Discount admission for visiting friends and relatives and more!
> 
> This will get you the $69 discount for your dates too.



From what I've read before, unless it's changed, is that super Grover pass does not qualify as an annual pass to get the passmember rate for DC.

Anyway, I wanted to go on the week of March 3-9. And it was showing $229 on the 4th and $259 for the rest of the week. So I tried out Expedia.com and .ca. Funny enough price are $229ish for the whole week and the Canadian site had theirs in Cdn $ and tax included...! So I saved $30/person and tax and whatever the exchange is for US and CDN. Not a super deal, but a way to save money nonetheless.


----------



## greenclan67

luvsvacations said:


> We are looking at going to DC in August - last two weeks - we are a group of 6.  We are looking at the non disney swim.  In order to get the $69 price would all of us have to buy the $119 passholder for SW??  Or can 1 person buy the pass and then buy all 6 DC swims ??   I am asking because I dont know if we have the time to even do another park and trying to figure out the least expensive way to do this.
> 
> Thanks



YOu only need one season pass, and you can bring UP to 6 guests! So you will be ok with just one pass! I am assuming you meant the non-DOLPHIN swim not disney LOL! Anyhow, I did look and you it is $69 each the last 2 weeks of August. You can book them now using the promotion code passmember2011 in the box at the top.Online is easy peasy!  Pick your date, and go through with it all! 
 You can then order your annual passport, eithier on the EZ pay if you are in the US, which is $9.99 a month, or $119.00 for the whole thing total! I had mine shipped to me, because it was for Busch Gardens, and it has to be activated first, so I didn't want to drive there before go to Discovery Cove. It was $20 for shipping, and it comes activated. It is activated the day you buy it though, so if you are planning on using it wait till about a month before you go! You also can get $8.00 of SW tickets up to 6 guests with your annual passport and you get free parking at SW as well!


----------



## pixeegrl

luvsvacations said:


> We are looking at going to DC in August - last two weeks - we are a group of 6.  We are looking at the non disney swim.  In order to get the $69 price would all of us have to buy the $119 passholder for SW??  Or can 1 person buy the pass and then buy all 6 DC swims ??   I am asking because I dont know if we have the time to even do another park and trying to figure out the least expensive way to do this.
> 
> Thanks



When I log in with my Pass it tells me I can buy 6 additional tickets for friends. Hope that helps


----------



## luvsvacations

Thank you so much - that might just be the deal for us


----------



## luvsvacations

Well I guess I have another question.  I will get the pass from Sea World - probably wont even go there.  SO I would have to go to Sea World to activiate the pass - can I do that the day before we got to Discovery Cove - can I buy the Discovery Cove reservations now - and get the SW pass next month - you mentioned waiting a month that is the part I do not understand.

Thanks so much for you help !


----------



## greenclan67

luvsvacations said:


> Well I guess I have another question.  I will get the pass from Sea World - probably wont even go there.  SO I would have to go to Sea World to activiate the pass - can I do that the day before we got to Discovery Cove - can I buy the Discovery Cove reservations now - and get the SW pass next month - you mentioned waiting a month that is the part I do not understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for you help !



IF you are not going there, then it doesn't really matter! The only reason I said waiting for a month before you go, is if you are getting it shipped to you, it is activated the day it is shipped so it would run out earlier (it is good for one year) then your year is up! So if you bought it today, it would only be active until feb 12th, 2013. YOu can pick it up the day before you go, and if you pay parking to go in and buy it, bring your parking slip in to pick it up, they will reimburse you the money for parking because it is included in your season pass!

IF you get it shipped to you, (there is a fee) it will be activated already, and you won't even have to go there! I would phone and book your DC day, and tell them you have an annual pass, and you are picking it up once you get there. Or you can book it online with the passmember2011 promo code! HOpe this helps!


----------



## luvsvacations

OK so I can go to SW the day before - and buy my season pass - and then the next day we can go to DC??  

Sounds great.... and thanks for answering all my questions - dont want to get down there and find out  - oh - you needed to buy that a week before you use or something like that.


----------



## greenclan67

Nope you are fine! As long as you have the activated season pass the day you go to Discovery Cove you are fine. You have to have it with you to show proof!


----------



## luvsvacations

Thanks so much for all the help


----------



## goofym

Hi I tried to respond to your message but I can't because I have not been on here long enough...anyways I was wondering do I need to buy 4 season passes to SW then?


----------



## greenclan67

No you only need 1 annual passport to get the discount. You can take up to 6 guests under one passport!


----------



## vshun

pixeegrl said:


> Lots of people are using this deal. If you want to visit the other parks it sounds like a great thing. This is quoted from the Sesame Place website.
> 
> 
> Don't miss this limited-time, special offer on Season Passes!
> 
> Purchase a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass for only $157.49 (plus tax).that's 25% off the regular price!
> 
> With a 2012 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place, SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica, Water Country USA and Adventure Island parks during their regular 2012 operating seasons.
> 
> Youll receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the 2012 regular season:
> FREE Preferred parking,
> Preferred seating at shows,
> Ride Again privilege at select attractions,
> Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends,
> 30% discount on food and merchandise,
> 10% off Dine with Elmo and Friends,
> Discount admission for visiting friends and relatives and more!
> 
> This will get you the $69 discount for your dates too.



We got into Super Grover Deal and called Discovery Cove customer service about the discount. Looks like it is $30 off the listed price. For instance, for June 7 when regular season price for non dolphin swim visit is $160 the cost is reduced to $130, which is nowhere close to $70 folks here mention. Maybe it is different with Sea World Pass, or maybe discounts are deeper in the offseason (though I thought early June to be not a high season either).
$130 for a family of five is about $650 and it bites.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

This is a great thread. We weren't considering DC because of the cost, but the information provided on this thread has shown me that it can be done for a lot less. Thank you all.


----------



## greenclan67

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> This is a great thread. We weren't considering DC because of the cost, but the information provided on this thread has shown me that it can be done for a lot less. Thank you all.



I am glad it was helpful! Believe me, I loved going to Discovery Cove, but the first year I paid $289 per person for us to go, and it nearly broke the bank, and my hubbies heart! So I knew if I ever wanted to go back again, I really needed to save, save, save or find it CHEAPER! This has worked for us with the Annual Passport. One other tip, if you buy a season pass at eithier Seaworld or Aquatica, and decide you want to go to the other park you can park at one and take the shuttle to the other park.

Example, I have a SW annual passport, last year we went to Aquatica 3 times (7 day tickets) so instead of parking at Aquatica and paying the $12 or $14 dollar parking fees, I parked at SW for nothing, because it is included in your AP, walked down to the shuttle stop for Aquatica and voila, I was at Aquatica in 10 mins! Same with the way back! 

Good luck!


----------



## snake114

I just spoke with a representative from Discovery Cove, and according to her with the Super Grover pass we can get our Discovery Cove tickets for $169 vs. the $259 regular rate!


----------



## disney1474

greenclan67 said:


> When are you planning on going? I will look at the passmember website, and see what the prices are for then!



Hi!

I understand if I purchase a annual pass we can get a good discount for DC.  What would be the price for a family of 4 including the dolphin swim for May?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## greenclan67

disney1474 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I understand if I purchase a annual pass we can get a good discount for DC.  What would be the price for a family of 4 including the dolphin swim for May?  Thanks in advance!!



Hi there, it looks like May with the discount is $169 per person. It comes to
$719.96 including taxes and fees! Not sure what you were seeing for the regular price. I would have to go back on close my browser right down, Losing what I am writing to you, but just check what normal prices are. Plus 1 annual pass would be $119. You would only need one pass for all 4 of you!


----------



## mjohnson96

This year we are going to DC but not doing the Dolphin Swim, I priced it out with 3 passes, 2A/1C and the tickets for 8 ppl and we are going to save about $400. Now it we wanted Dolphin Swims it would be less of a savings, but the savings is based on using the FL.Res discount except on 1 ticket for me   We did 3 passes instead of 2 so that grandma and the kids can go to SW while I am at the convention this year but then everyone can go to DC that Friday.


----------



## Marshay

greenclan67 -- if you could tell me the AP discount price for DC for July 25 -28 I would greatly appreciate it.  Regular price with dolphin swim is $299/pp.

I am planning a short Mommy and Me trip (DD will be 7yo) and trying to decide which is better for us:  Super Grover or SW 1 yr pass or just buying direct at DC.

For our July trip, we could do:  SW for a 1/2 day, DC full day and go to SW afterwards plus another SW 1/2 day.

We do live near Busch Gardens Williamsburg (but DH and other DD wouldn't have AP) and we do plan to go to WDW again in January so could sneak another trip to SW then (but DH and other DD wouldn't have tickets).

I'm not sure what would be the best tickets.

TIA!!


----------



## Marshay

Also, another minor question:

Can you get 10% off the SW dining plan WITH your AP? (I know you get 10% off food & beverage at park of your choice)


----------



## greenclan67

Marshay said:


> greenclan67 -- if you could tell me the AP discount price for DC for July 25 -28 I would greatly appreciate it.  Regular price with dolphin swim is $299/pp.
> 
> I am planning a short Mommy and Me trip (DD will be 7yo) and trying to decide which is better for us:  Super Grover or SW 1 yr pass or just buying direct at DC.
> 
> For our July trip, we could do:  SW for a 1/2 day, DC full day and go to SW afterwards plus another SW 1/2 day.
> 
> We do live near Busch Gardens Williamsburg (but DH and other DD wouldn't have AP) and we do plan to go to WDW again in January so could sneak another trip to SW then (but DH and other DD wouldn't have tickets).
> 
> I'm not sure what would be the best tickets.
> 
> TIA!!



That is prime time so even with the discount it is $269. So I am not sure weather it would benefit you at all! We do love our SW AP. Yes you get 10% on the all dining plan plus free parking! Any other questions, just ask!


----------



## Marshay

greenclan67 said:


> That is prime time so even with the discount it is $269. So I am not sure weather it would benefit you at all! We do love our SW AP. Yes you get 10% on the all dining plan plus free parking! Any other questions, just ask!



Ugh -- only $30/pp savings is not a deal for us

$640 (1A/1C @ DC + $42 for parking at SW 3 days)

vs.

$778 (1A/1C SW AP + 1A/1C @ DC)

Thanks for your help!  Looks like we'll just do the regular DC pass that includes 14 days at SW.  I'm not confident we can buy enough food, drinks and merchandise to make up the difference.

I do have a few more questions...if you'd rather I PM you, let me know.

1) I read I can take a shuttle from DC to SW.  Is this worth it to save $14 (i.e., is it fast and quick)  I will have a car and/or stay at hotel with shuttle service.

2) Can you only park at DC on the day you are doing DC? 

3) DD6 (will be 7) has never snorkeled before.  We are planning to practice in our tub and at the local pool once it opens but if she just can't "get it", would it be better to wait?  Can you enjoy the lagoons w/o snorkeling?

She is confident in the water with a vest on but w/o a vest last summer she was unsure of herself and resorted to doggie paddle instead of straight swimming.  I plan to have her take swim lessons next quarter (April/May/June).  

She is very excited about DC and this is the first time she is showing interest in pool/swimming/snorkeling, so DH and I were thinking this could be the motivating factor for her to really be confident in swimming and learn how to snorkel, too.

Any help on whether to wait or go for it is appreciated.  This is the only trip for both DD and I...if we wait until next year, DH and DD3 will be going with us (i.e. more $$ and DD3 can't do a whole lot).

Thanks!


----------



## greenclan67

Marshay said:


> Ugh -- only $30/pp savings is not a deal for us
> 
> $640 (1A/1C @ DC + $42 for parking at SW 3 days)
> 
> vs.
> 
> $778 (1A/1C SW AP + 1A/1C @ DC)
> 
> Thanks for your help!  Looks like we'll just do the regular DC pass that includes 14 days at SW.  I'm not confident we can buy enough food, drinks and merchandise to make up the difference.
> 
> I do have a few more questions...if you'd rather I PM you, let me know.
> 
> 1) I read I can take a shuttle from DC to SW.  Is this worth it to save $14 (i.e., is it fast and quick)  I will have a car and/or stay at hotel with shuttle service.
> 
> 2) Can you only park at DC on the day you are doing DC?
> 
> 3) DD6 (will be 7) has never snorkeled before.  We are planning to practice in our tub and at the local pool once it opens but if she just can't "get it", would it be better to wait?  Can you enjoy the lagoons w/o snorkeling?
> 
> She is confident in the water with a vest on but w/o a vest last summer she was unsure of herself and resorted to doggie paddle instead of straight swimming.  I plan to have her take swim lessons next quarter (April/May/June).
> 
> She is very excited about DC and this is the first time she is showing interest in pool/swimming/snorkeling, so DH and I were thinking this could be the motivating factor for her to really be confident in swimming and learn how to snorkel, too.
> 
> Any help on whether to wait or go for it is appreciated.  This is the only trip for both DD and I...if we wait until next year, DH and DD3 will be going with us (i.e. more $$ and DD3 can't do a whole lot).
> 
> Thanks!



I think the parking is only for the day at DC so you would probably have to pay the parking fee! 
As far as snorkelling, the first year, my oldest daughter didn't get it, but my younger one did (she was 7 at the time) I am 39 and just can't get it! I think the new set up, she will enjoy in the grand reef, because it is not all deep water, you can walk some areas! I can't get past the reflex to hold my breath,, so I don't enjoy the snorkelling part, but I love, love the lazy river, and the bird aviary, and just kicking back relaxing with a beer in hand! I think she will like it! You may go with your daughter and decide that you would like to take everyone back the next time you go! We love DC and can't wait to be there on the 14th of March! 
If she loves the water, and is excited about the dolphin interaction and so on, I would do it! My daughter loved it and she was a just turned 7 at the time. It was the highlight of the trip for her!


----------



## Marshay

greenclan67 said:


> I think the parking is only for the day at DC so you would probably have to pay the parking fee!
> As far as snorkelling, the first year, my oldest daughter didn't get it, but my younger one did (she was 7 at the time) I am 39 and just can't get it! I think the new set up, she will enjoy in the grand reef, because it is not all deep water, you can walk some areas! I can't get past the reflex to hold my breath,, so I don't enjoy the snorkelling part, but I love, love the lazy river, and the bird aviary, and just kicking back relaxing with a beer in hand! I think she will like it! You may go with your daughter and decide that you would like to take everyone back the next time you go! We love DC and can't wait to be there on the 14th of March!
> If she loves the water, and is excited about the dolphin interaction and so on, I would do it! My daughter loved it and she was a just turned 7 at the time. It was the highlight of the trip for her!



Thank you!!  This has given me confidence in moving forward with our plans.


----------



## Marshay

greenclan67...if I may impose on you one more time...could you please check the AP discount for DC for Jan 13, 2013?

I'm really not sure I want to do DC in January, but I'm having second thoughts now on the $299 price for a July visit...

Regular price is $199 for January 2013...that's a bit easier to swallow...

Thanks!


----------



## greenclan67

Marshay said:


> greenclan67...if I may impose on you one more time...could you please check the AP discount for DC for Jan 13, 2013?
> 
> I'm really not sure I want to do DC in January, but I'm having second thoughts now on the $299 price for a July visit...
> 
> Regular price is $199 for January 2013...that's a bit easier to swallow...
> 
> Thanks!



It is showing the first part of Jan at $199, and the last part at $169. The 
13th is showing at $169. The dolphine swim wouldn't go much lower then that I wouldn't think! You can check them yourself to if you put passmember2011 in the box under promo codes!


----------



## Marshay

greenclan67 said:


> It is showing the first part of Jan at $199, and the last part at $169. The
> 13th is showing at $169. The dolphine swim wouldn't go much lower then that I wouldn't think! You can check them yourself to if you put passmember2011 in the box under promo codes!



Thank you!!  I will play around with some dates using the promo code!


----------



## johnnyr

I am looking to do 4 for the dolphin swim on July 30th, but don't see the $169.00 passmember rate. The rate displayed online is $269.00. Does $269.00sound correct for a passmember rate in July?


----------



## mjohnson96

Yes, it is a very busy time. The Fl Res rate is $299 which is the same as a regular price so really no discounts there either.  Prices won't really go down until August.


----------



## ccgirl

johnnyr said:


> I am looking to do 4 for the dolphin swim on July 30th, but don't see the $169.00 passmember rate. The rate displayed online is $269.00. Does $269.00sound correct for a passmember rate in July?





mjohnson96 said:


> Yes, it is a very busy time. The Fl Res rate is $299 which is the same as a regular price so really no discounts there either.  Prices won't really go down until August.



As mjohnson indicated, July/ beginning of August is PEAK season.  They very rarely give discounts, if at all.


----------



## danetter

Hello. We are doing DC/SW in Sept. It is our first time ever. We are a family of 4,2 adults and 2kids (16 and 12). So what would be our best deal on doing both with the swimming with the dolphins?

TIA


----------



## greenclan67

danetter said:


> Hello. We are doing DC/SW in Sept. It is our first time ever. We are a family of 4,2 adults and 2kids (16 and 12). So what would be our best deal on doing both with the swimming with the dolphins?
> 
> TIA



Hi there, On the passmember site for Sept it is showing $169. per person, and that doesn't include your pass to SW. I didn't check the prices before the passmember price but I will guess that it is still probably better for you to go the route of buying without the discount, it includes your 14 days at Seaworld when you do that.
 If you were to do an annual passport for the discount you would be paying $119 for the pass and $169 x's 4 for DC, which comes to $795, plus you would have to buy 3 more SW tickets that would only be good for 2 days. The 3 tickets to SW comes to approx $215 so $795 + $215 is $1010. 
 I did do a quick look on expedia.com and for 4 tickets in Sept with the dolphin swim it is is $200.95 plus tax x's 4 comes to $847.76 and that includes everyones tickets to SW for 14 days! So with an AP $1010 without $847.76.
 Hope that helps some!


----------



## Marshay

Is the only difference in buying through expedia that they are not refundable and with going directly through Sea World they are refundable/changeable?

Thx!


----------



## zalansky

Great thread! I hope someone can help me out. We live in Tampa and have a Busch Gardens pass but I cannot locate it to get online to the passholder site. Called BG and there is a 30 minute hold time so I emailed them for my passholder #. 

Is the passholder discount still being offered? Can anyone tell me if any August weekends are a low price? TIA!


----------



## mjohnson96

Use the code Passmember2011 when you are on the DC site and put your month in. The last I checeked there was nada the first 2 weeks of August but then they did offer the pass discount the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sln88

is there a florida resident discount for the APs? My daughter lives down there and she could come with us and get the tickets and use the AP. When I looked, they seemed to be $119, which I thought was the regular price


----------



## mjohnson96

sln88 said:


> is there a florida resident discount for the APs? My daughter lives down there and she could come with us and get the tickets and use the AP. When I looked, they seemed to be $119, which I thought was the regular price


The $119 is for everyone


----------



## CliveO

I think $119 for Florida residence is a pretty awesome deal!


----------



## mermaidwannabe

I just  called for a late June price, and the lady said late June is blacked out for passmember rates.  I can't see paying $139pp just for the day resort package for 5 people (@$750!!)


----------



## ccgirl

mermaidwannabe said:


> I just  called for a late June price, and the lady said late June is blacked out for passmember rates.  I can't see paying $139pp just for the day resort package for 5 people (@$750!!)



Not sure if you have been there before but I have and I can totally see paying the $139.  Obviously, depending on your budget.  There is so much to do there!  Don't forget, it includes all your food and drink (including alcohol) for the entire day!


----------



## mermaidwannabe

ccgirl said:


> Not sure if you have been there before but I have and I can totally see paying the $139.  Obviously, depending on your budget.  There is so much to do there!  Don't forget, it includes all your food and drink (including alcohol) for the entire day!



I haven't been there and it's a dream for me to be able to someday do the dolphin swim, but THAT at $289pp for 5 people will have to be a different trip.   I see now that the $139 was for a passmember rate, and it doesn't make much sense to buy the AP at SW just to save $30, so the actual rate is $169 for us for 5 people...but it does look amazing to go there! The snorkeling looks so fun, and with that rate, SeaWorld or one of the other places would be included, so now it's turned into: Universal Studios with an unlimited front line pass for staying at the Royal Pacific vs. Discovery Cove day pass and SeaWorld. I would choose DC and SW, but my kids are excited about the Harry Potter castle and all the rides since we've never been there. I didn't know alcohol was included in that price though! That seems very nice!


----------



## cantwait101

What a great thread!  I am hoping someone can answer a few ?'s for me.  
1) Can I use the 14 day pass to SW BEFORE I do the DC day?
2) We are a group of 10 from Maine, can we do the promocode2011 for 2 passes to say Aquatica (you never know...we may make it there!) to reap a better deal.  We are going down to FL 10/3-10/13 and want to do the Dolphin swim.
Any information would be super helpful


----------



## Heva2015

cantwait101 said:


> What a great thread!  I am hoping someone can answer a few ?'s for me.
> 1) Can I use the 14 day pass to SW BEFORE I do the DC day?
> 2) We are a group of 10 from Maine, can we do the promocode2011 for 2 passes to say Aquatica (you never know...we may make it there!) to reap a better deal.  We are going down to FL 10/3-10/13 and want to do the Dolphin swim.
> Any information would be super helpful



You can use the 14 day pass before, after or a combination of the two (DC can be in the middle for example). You just need to show your confirmation at SW and they will sort your entry out.

Not sure about the second one to be honest...think that only works for annual pass holders.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

greenclan67 said:


> YOu only need one season pass, and you can bring UP to 6 guests! So you will be ok with just one pass! I am assuming you meant the non-DOLPHIN swim not disney LOL! Anyhow, I did look and you it is $69 each the last 2 weeks of August. You can book them now using the promotion code passmember2011 in the box at the top.Online is easy peasy!  Pick your date, and go through with it all!
> You can then order your annual passport, eithier on the EZ pay if you are in the US, which is $9.99 a month, or $119.00 for the whole thing total! I had mine shipped to me, because it was for Busch Gardens, and it has to be activated first, so I didn't want to drive there before go to Discovery Cove. It was $20 for shipping, and it comes activated. It is activated the day you buy it though, so if you are planning on using it wait till about a month before you go! You also can get $8.00 of SW tickets up to 6 guests with your annual passport and you get free parking at SW as well!



sorry to be have more questions, we have just decided that we would rather do the dolphin swim at Disovery Cove instead of Atlatnis.
I checked normal dolphin swim rates in May and it comes up with 229.00 a person = 916.00+ taxes. If I go through and use the PASSMEMBER2011, it then goes down to 169.00/person. = 719.96 + this is where I get a little foggy on it. I only need to 1 buy 1 annual pass for 119.00 = 850.00 I will only be saving approx $70.00(still worth it) but if if I buy all swim with the dolphin packages for 169 do we all still get the seaworld admission too. Help, I'm lost and need/want to do this desperately.
So 4 swim with the dolphin inclusive packages, 1 annual pass = happiness?
or 4 swim with the dolphins inclusive packages and 70.00 = happiness?
HELP, please


----------



## ccgirl

Cdnmom2001 said:


> sorry to be have more questions, we have just decided that we would rather do the dolphin swim at Disovery Cove instead of Atlatnis.
> I checked normal dolphin swim rates in May and it comes up with 229.00 a person = 916.00+ taxes. If I go through and use the PASSMEMBER2011, it then goes down to 169.00/person. = 719.96 + this is where I get a little foggy on it. I only need to 1 buy 1 annual pass for 119.00 = 850.00 I will only be saving approx $70.00(still worth it) but if if I buy all swim with the dolphin packages for 169 do we all still get the seaworld admission too. Help, I'm lost and need/want to do this desperately.
> So 4 swim with the dolphin inclusive packages, 1 annual pass = happiness?
> or 4 swim with the dolphins inclusive packages and 70.00 = happiness?
> HELP, please



If you use the AP to get the discounted Discovery Cove rates, it does NOT come with the "other" park pass.  That is why it is discounted.  The pass is only for DC.  The other option is to look inot the Super Grover pass.  That is what we bought.  We purchased when it was on sale for $159.  It is now $210 plus tax - and you would have to pay for the $8 Fed Ex option so the passes are mailed to you.  You would then get free admission to Sea World, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens with free parking and qualify for the discounted Discovery Cove tickets.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

greenclan67 said:


> Hi there, the only deal I know of right now is if you have a annual pass to one of the other "Busch Parks", Seaworld, Busch Gardens, or Aquatica. If you have one, or are interested in buying one, you get a huge discount on DC. I am paying $69 in March for a day visit without the swim, and I believe it is $159 with the swim. If you need any more info on this, do a search in this thread for Discovery Cove discount with annual passport, or something to that affect. If you need any more help, let me know!



Just a big shout out to greenclan67 and all the wonderful posters who shared information on this thread.  Booked our day resort package yesterday for our August trip for $69 per person  .  Upgraded one of our Aquatica passes to an annual pass, and were are now able to get free parking at the park, the DC discount, a discount on both our cabana rentals, and discounts on food too  .  I would never have considered doing so without all your wonderful suggestions!

Now to wait patiently  till August.  LOL.....okay .......not gonna happen!


----------



## mjohnson96

> discount on both our cabana rentals



Did you get one at Discovery Cove or just the Aquatica cabana rental?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mjohnson96 said:


> Did you get one at Discovery Cove or just the Aquatica cabana rental?



We did not get a cabana at Discovery Cove.....we opted to rent a cabana at Aquatica for two days.  

Would love to have done a DC cabana rental as well, but unfortunately it just isn't in the budget (yet.....we still have lots of time before we leave!!!  lol ).


----------



## pixeegrl

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Booked our day resort package yesterday for our August trip for $69 per person  .  Upgraded one of our Aquatica passes to an annual pass, and were are now able to get free parking at the park, the DC discount, a discount on both our cabana rentals, and discounts on food too  .  I would never have considered doing so without all your wonderful suggestions!
> 
> Now to wait patiently  till August.  LOL.....okay .......not gonna happen!



How were you able to reserve a cabana at Aquatica for August already? Did you have to call? We are going in August too but it won't let me reserve one online past May  how much was it if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pixeegrl said:


> How were you able to reserve a cabana at Aquatica for August already? Did you have to call? We are going in August too but it won't let me reserve one online past May  how much was it if you don't mind sharing



I called and placed my order for both the annual pass and the cabana rentals.  I love the customer service people at Seaworld/Aquatica.  They are awesome  .

We reserved the basic cabana (accomodates up to 4), and it was $89.99 with the discount for each day ($99.99 per day regular price.....the annual pass saved us 10%).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh....I also should have mentioned that our Aquatica cabana rentals are for the final week of August (we are in Orlando from August 26 to September 2 inclusive).  The prices for that week are the cheapest out of the month, so depending on when your arrival date is, you may find that the cost is slightly higher.


----------



## greenclan67

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just a big shout out to greenclan67 and all the wonderful posters who shared information on this thread.  Booked our day resort package yesterday for our August trip for $69 per person  .  Upgraded one of our Aquatica passes to an annual pass, and were are now able to get free parking at the park, the DC discount, a discount on both our cabana rentals, and discounts on food too  .  I would never have considered doing so without all your wonderful suggestions!
> 
> Now to wait patiently  till August.  LOL.....okay .......not gonna happen!



Happy for you. I am so glad that I was able to help!!! We have done this the last 2 years, and have taken friends in under our pass as well, and now they love Discovery Cove. 
 Just so everyone knows, if you have a SW passport and are going to Aquatica or vice versa, you can park at the one you have the Passport for and take the shuttle over to eithier park. We did that last year, instead of paying for parking at Aquatica I parked at Seaworld with my pass, and took the tram/shuttle from there to Aquatica. It was Easy Peasy!! 
 Wish we were going again soon, but not until March next year. August will come faster then you think!


----------



## mjohnson96

greenclan67 said:


> Happy for you. I am so glad that I was able to help!!! We have done this the last 2 years, and have taken friends in under our pass as well, and now they love Discovery Cove.
> Just so everyone knows, if you have a SW passport and are going to Aquatica or vice versa, you can park at the one you have the Passport for and take the shuttle over to eithier park. We did that last year, instead of paying for parking at Aquatica I parked at Seaworld with my pass, and took the tram/shuttle from there to Aquatica. It was Easy Peasy!!
> Wish we were going again soon, but not until March next year. August will come faster then you think!


Thanks for the tip...good to know that you can do this.   We have the SW pass but going over to Aquatica for 1 day to let the kids get the waterpark out of their system!


----------



## luvsvacations

So, thanks to this info I got the $69 price for DC.  Now I am trying to decide between buying the passholder for SW or aquatica.  DOes anyone know the passholder price for either of those places.  Not sure if we even want to go but trying to get the pass for the park we might want to go to.  Thanks


----------



## greenclan67

One park season pass for any of the 3 parks, Busch, Seaworld, and Aquatica for $119.00


----------



## luvsvacations

Sorry - I meant the price for the tickets for the rest of the family to get into the parks -I am not sure how much you get off at each park.


----------



## greenclan67

luvsvacations said:


> Sorry - I meant the price for the tickets for the rest of the family to get into the parks -I am not sure how much you get off at each park.



Oh sorry, I am not 100% sure but it is eithier $8 or $10 off. I would have to look under my passport! 

If you belong to Southwest Airlines, you can still get 20% off of gate price tickets with their online membership card. Sometimes it works out cheaper then the passport discount. 
 It is 10% off of all food and merchandise though at the park you have the annual passport for.


----------



## luvsvacations

Unfortunately no SOuthwest card.  I will look at the gate prices for both and then try to decide.  Thanks


----------



## luvsvacations

Ok - 1 last question.  I just bought the passport for seaworld.  Now - before we can go to DC do I have to go to SW to activate or is it already activitated and we can just go to DC with this paper ticket.

Thanks again


----------



## greenclan67

luvsvacations said:


> Ok - 1 last question.  I just bought the passport for seaworld.  Now - before we can go to DC do I have to go to SW to activate or is it already activitated and we can just go to DC with this paper ticket.
> 
> Thanks again



Did you order it online and pay the $20 to have it shipped to you? If so it will be activated. If not, and you just printed it off  you will have to go to SW first and have it activated. You said paper ticket so I am going to assume it is a printout. If you are going to Seaworld anyhow, you can always go there for a day before DC, but if not, you will have to go into the front gates and have it activated.


----------



## luvsvacations

Well I am glad I asked - because no I did not pay the extra $20.  Didnt even notice.  Glad I didnt get to DC and have to leave and go to SW to take care of that first!!!  Thanks again


----------



## greenclan67

luvsvacations said:


> Well I am glad I asked - because no I did not pay the extra $20.  Didnt even notice.  Glad I didnt get to DC and have to leave and go to SW to take care of that first!!!  Thanks again



Not a problem! Glad I saved you that mad dash on a very relaxing day!


----------



## jdragr

Confused...

Never been to Discovery Cove.  And of course trying to find a discount.  I have read this thread and still need help.  

We need 3 dolphin swim and 1 non dolphin swim ticket.   We will be in Orlando May 26 - June 2.  May 26th is a travel day as well as June 2.  The only other place we had planned to visit was Sea World because of the free passes.  Can you help me figure out prices?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jdragr said:


> Confused...
> 
> Never been to Discovery Cove.  And of course trying to find a discount.  I have read this thread and still need help.
> 
> We need 3 dolphin swim and 1 non dolphin swim ticket.   We will be in Orlando May 26 - June 2.  May 26th is a travel day as well as June 2.  The only other place we had planned to visit was Sea World because of the free passes.  Can you help me figure out prices?  Thanks!!!



Friday, June 1st is the least expensive day during your time period.

Rates for those wishing to have the dolphin swim are $289 pp, and the non-dolphin swim is $159 pp.   Your total, with taxes, for 3 dolphin swims and 1 day resort only is $1092.71.  This would include 14 days of free admission to SeaWorld for your entire party.

Passmember discounts would not help you in this case.  Your price would be $964.91 with taxes for the same purchase (3 dolphin swim admissions at $259 pp plus tax and 1 non-dolphin admission at $129 pp) and you would (a) have to purchase one season's pass to a participating park (Seaworld, Aquatica, or Busch Gardens) and (b) you would not receive the 14 days of free admission for your party to SeaWorld.

Be sure to "like" their Facebook page and sign up for their email list on their website.  This will ensure you get up to date information on any sales they release which apply to your travel dates  .


----------



## 4my2girlz

We are planning a trip 11/17 - 12/1 and really want to do the dolphin swim at DC.  

I have a friend with Sesame Grover Passes....could she possibly purchase our DC tickets at a discounted rate? 

By purchasing discount tickets, do you give up your 14 day pass to SeaWorld?

We are trying to figure out the most cost effective way to do this!

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## jdragr

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina - Thanks so much!  That is what I thought but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jdragr said:


> Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina - Thanks so much!  That is what I thought but wanted to make sure.



Absolutely my pleasure!  

Have a great time at DC!! (assuming you decide to take the plunge....pardon the pun  ....and buy the tickets).  Its a wonderful, fabulous, amazing park, and worth every penny IMHO.  Great value and so much fun.

We enjoyed it so much on our January 1st visit that we are headed back this August, and I can't wait!!!


----------



## mjohnson96

> We are planning a trip 11/17 - 12/1 and really want to do the dolphin swim at DC.
> 
> I have a friend with Sesame Grover Passes....could she possibly purchase our DC tickets at a discounted rate?  *Your friend would have to go with you in order for you to get the discount.  *
> 
> By purchasing discount tickets, do you give up your 14 day pass to SeaWorld? *If you get the discount ones with the AP pass then yes you do not get a 14 day pass anywhere*
> 
> We are trying to figure out the most cost effective way to do this!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!



You will have to check the website to see which way is best for you.  Use the Passmember2011 code to see what the price would be with and without the discount.  If your friend is not going then check to see how much you would save buying an AP pass.  An AP for SW is $119 so if you need to get one for yourself then check that out too.


----------



## jdragr

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Absolutely my pleasure!
> 
> Have a great time at DC!! (assuming you decide to take the plunge....pardon the pun  ....and buy the tickets).  Its a wonderful, fabulous, amazing park, and worth every penny IMHO.  Great value and so much fun.
> 
> We enjoyed it so much on our January 1st visit that we are headed back this August, and I can't wait!!!



Oh we are definitely going!  We have been to Universal more than once and Sea World once but have never been to Discovery Cove.  So this week will be one day at Discovery Cove and the rest of the week at Sea World and relaxing in the condo.  Can't wait!


----------



## momof3baldwins

I was thinking of buying a Sea World annual pass to get the discount rates at Discovery Cove. However, we wouldnt actually be going to Sea World. So if I buy the annual pass and pay the $20 shipping so it comes already activated, could I then sell it after our trip if I havent used it to go to Sea World?


----------



## disney1474

Anyone have any idea when the rates for May 2013 will be released?  Now that Aquatica is now included I am thinking the rates may go up.  What were the prices for the first week of May this year (with the dolphin swim)?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

disney1474 said:


> Anyone have any idea when the rates for May 2013 will be released?  Now that Aquatica is now included I am thinking the rates may go up.  What were the prices for the first week of May this year (with the dolphin swim)?



Rates for the first week of May 2013 can be accessed on DC's website (use the drop down box to access 2012, 2013, and 2014).

Dolphin swim rates are showing as $259 pp and non-dolphin day rates are $159 pp for that week.


----------



## disney1474

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Rates for the first week of May 2013 can be accessed on DC's website (use the drop down box to access 2012, 2013, and 2014).
> 
> Dolphin swim rates are showing as $259 pp and non-dolphin day rates are $159 pp for that week.



I tried this but the days came up blank with no prices  Thanks for checking.  It looks like they went up about $30 a person from this May.


----------



## mjplantz

The prices went up since the packages changed and now include Aquatica.


----------



## heatherbelle

Could someone check my sums please.

If I purchase an annual pass then I would need the following, there are three of us.

Annual pass for Busch. $119
2 tickets for Busch $80
3 swim with dolphins tickets $539 with tax aug 23.

can I ask, are you able to book for DC without the Dolphin swim?  Not sure if we want to swim with them. When I try and book a non dolphin swim, the system won't let me.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

heatherbelle said:


> Could someone check my sums please.
> 
> If I purchase an annual pass then I would need the following, there are three of us.
> 
> Annual pass for Busch. $119
> 2 tickets for Busch $80
> 3 swim with dolphins tickets $539 with tax aug 23.
> 
> can I ask, are you able to book for DC without the Dolphin swim?  Not sure if we want to swim with them. When I try and book a non dolphin swim, the system won't let me.



We purchased an Aquatica annual pass for our family of 3, and we were able to book a day at DC with three day resort only admissions (no dolphin swims) for $69 per person.  Our date is August 29th.  I tried bringing up the non-swim rates online and they won't work for me now either.  I would suggest calling their toll-free line and seeing if they can help you.

The dolphin swim is great, though  .  We did it on our January 1st visit and it was an experience of a lifetime!  We decided, for this visit, to rent a cabana instead of doing the dolphin swim again.


----------



## heatherbelle

Hi

Thanks, I thought it was me who was doing something wrong.  I have sent them an e-mail to see what the issue is.  There is availabilty for non-passholders, so it could be a problem with the website.

I can save $300 for the dophine swim and our planned trip to Busch, so thank you to the person who posted the information.


----------



## greenclan67

heatherbelle said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks, I thought it was me who was doing something wrong.  I have sent them an e-mail to see what the issue is.  There is availabilty for non-passholders, so it could be a problem with the website.
> 
> I can save $300 for the dophine swim and our planned trip to Busch, so thank you to the person who posted the information.



I tried it the other day as well. I don't know what the problem is, but it does say, that it is availble for non swims!!! I looked with my passport to see if maybe you have to go through the passholders part of the website, but it just has the link to DC and says $69 and $169 click the link and it says the same thing once I get there only for swims! Please come back and post what they say about your email question!


----------



## heatherbelle

This is the reply

Dear Heather,

Thank you for contacting Discovery Cove.

Each day there is a certain allotment of discounted tickets available. *It is highly probably that the $69 tickets have been acquired and what you are seeing is what is available at this time. *

Sincerely,
Louise | Guest Relations

So I have replied back as follows.
Thanks for the reply

There are no tickets for any month with the pass holder rate. *I have checked them all.

There is no option to select the tickets.

Here is what it is showing with pass member 2011 code entered.*

Qty.
Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package
*


Add SeaVenture to your Day:
SeaVenture
*

Select Month/Year for Availability:*

Do you have a promotional code?
Please use the box in the upper right to search.
For additional information please call*1-877-557-7404*to speak to a reservations specialist.



This is what it shows for non pass members.


Qty.
Day Resort with Dolphin Swim Package
*

Day Resort Package
*

2 And Under Package
*


Add SeaVenture to your Day:
SeaVenture
*

Select Month/Year for Availability:*

Do you have a promotional code?
Please use the box in the upper right to search.


It then let's you select the day package here. *All dates in August are available for a non dolphins swim.

Why are they available to the general public and not pass holders when it is clearly advertised on the website. *
I could understand if they were sold out, but they are clearly not.


*	
Remove	*	Product	Qty	Unit Price	Subtotal
	*	Day Resort Package (Bundle Use Only) (08/21/2012 - First Available)		$169.00	$507.00

*	
Guest 1	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando	
Ultimate Package
For just $20, add Busch Gardens Tampa Bay to your package. Enjoy unlimited visits to SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens for 14-consecutive days around your reservation.	
*	*

*	
Guest 2	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando	
Ultimate Package
*	*

*	
Guest 3	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando	
Ultimate Package
*	*


Tax	$32.97
Reservation Total




Extract from the website


Special 2012 Pass member rate for Discovery Cove!
Please note: Member must be present and show your annual pass at time of check in to receive rate.

$169: Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package
$69: Day Resort Package

Your Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package includes:
-A reserved 30-minute dolphin interaction**
-Snorkeling with thousands of rays and tropical fish plus hand feeding exotic birds in a free-flight aviary
Freshly prepared breakfast, lunch and unlimited snacks, drinks and select alcoholic beverages. Lockers, sunscreen, snorkel gear, changing facilities plus all day self parking at Discovery Cove.
*Packages are available with and without the Dolphin Swim Experience. Offer valid for 1 Year, 2 Year and Platinum Pass members and up to 6 guests. Limited availability. Not valid with any other promotions or offers. Pricing is for one-day admission to Discovery Cove. Reservation does not include admission to SeaWorld, Busch Gardens or Aquatica.


look forward to hearing from you

Heather

I have copied and pasted various screen shots so they can hopefully see the issue when you enter the pass member code.  What's the point of being a passmember if you can't have a discount for any month.


----------



## greenclan67

heatherbelle said:


> This is the reply
> 
> Dear Heather,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Discovery Cove.
> 
> Each day there is a certain allotment of discounted tickets available. *It is highly probably that the $69 tickets have been acquired and what you are seeing is what is available at this time. *
> 
> Sincerely,
> Louise | Guest Relations
> 
> So I have replied back as follows.
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> There are no tickets for any month with the pass holder rate. *I have checked them all.
> 
> There is no option to select the tickets.
> 
> Here is what it is showing with pass member 2011 code entered.*
> 
> Qty.
> Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package
> *
> 
> 
> Add SeaVenture to your Day:
> SeaVenture
> *
> 
> Select Month/Year for Availability:*
> 
> Do you have a promotional code?
> Please use the box in the upper right to search.
> For additional information please call*1-877-557-7404*to speak to a reservations specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it shows for non pass members.
> 
> 
> Qty.
> Day Resort with Dolphin Swim Package
> *
> 
> Day Resort Package
> *
> 
> 2 And Under Package
> *
> 
> 
> Add SeaVenture to your Day:
> SeaVenture
> *
> 
> Select Month/Year for Availability:*
> 
> Do you have a promotional code?
> Please use the box in the upper right to search.
> 
> 
> It then let's you select the day package here. *All dates in August are available for a non dolphins swim.
> 
> Why are they available to the general public and not pass holders when it is clearly advertised on the website. *
> I could understand if they were sold out, but they are clearly not.
> 
> 
> *
> Remove	*	Product	Qty	Unit Price	Subtotal
> *	Day Resort Package (Bundle Use Only) (08/21/2012 - First Available)		$169.00	$507.00
> 
> *
> Guest 1	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando
> Ultimate Package
> For just $20, add Busch Gardens Tampa Bay to your package. Enjoy unlimited visits to SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens for 14-consecutive days around your reservation.
> *	*
> 
> *
> Guest 2	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando
> Ultimate Package
> *	*
> 
> *
> Guest 3	SeaWorld & Aquatica Orlando
> Ultimate Package
> *	*
> 
> 
> Tax	$32.97
> Reservation Total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extract from the website
> 
> 
> Special 2012 Pass member rate for Discovery Cove!
> Please note: Member must be present and show your annual pass at time of check in to receive rate.
> 
> $169: Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package
> $69: Day Resort Package
> 
> Your Dolphin Swim Day Resort Package includes:
> -A reserved 30-minute dolphin interaction**
> -Snorkeling with thousands of rays and tropical fish plus hand feeding exotic birds in a free-flight aviary
> Freshly prepared breakfast, lunch and unlimited snacks, drinks and select alcoholic beverages. Lockers, sunscreen, snorkel gear, changing facilities plus all day self parking at Discovery Cove.
> *Packages are available with and without the Dolphin Swim Experience. Offer valid for 1 Year, 2 Year and Platinum Pass members and up to 6 guests. Limited availability. Not valid with any other promotions or offers. Pricing is for one-day admission to Discovery Cove. Reservation does not include admission to SeaWorld, Busch Gardens or Aquatica.
> 
> 
> look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather
> 
> I have copied and pasted various screen shots so they can hopefully see the issue when you enter the pass member code.  What's the point of being a passmember if you can't have a discount for any month.



Thanks for reporting back Heather! It seems they just gave you the easy answer instead of looking into it! We have no need ourselves to do the dolphin swim, we have done it twice. But we have went back 3 years in a row with our SW AP for the non dolphin day, because we love the park itself! I will be getting rid of my AP if they no longer offer the day resort package! We only go to FL once a year! Let us know what they have to say next!


----------



## heatherbelle

Right, I'm like a dog with a bone, I never give up.

I had a reply from Louise saying they were all sold out.  Well I thought that was strange, so I rang them up.

Yes tickets are available from 23/8/12 for $69 plus tax if you have an annual pass. Dates blacked out before this and yes, there does appear to be an IT problem and the girl I spoke to said she would report it, so result.

I also asked for a price.

1 Busch Gardens pass 119
2 Busch tickets 148
3 non swims 204
Total price 517 us dollars or around 344 british pounds. This includes tax.

Without the ap is would be 507 for the non dolphin swim
Busch tickets. 222
Parking 14
Total $743 , so a saving to be had.  There may or may not be tax to add here.  My head hurts with all the maths and finding the cheapest option.


----------



## ajw1117

Hi I was wondering if anyone can Help me?  We are a family of 4 (2A 2 C).
we are driving to universal from Phila and plan on stopping at Busch gardens in virginia. We were also planning on going to Sea world and Discovery cove,not sure about the Dolphin swim or not( seems really expensive almost $100 more per person). My question is what is the cheapest way to do all of this?? I am so confused should I just pay discovery cove and get the free Sea world pass or would it be cheaper to get a season pass for busch gardens?? Thank you in advance for your help. Confused


----------



## heatherbelle

You need to do 2 calculations with with 1 annual pass and one without to see what is cheapest for the dates you want to go to DC.

For example if you were going 24/8, then the swim is $169 and non swim is $69

So 1 Sea world annual pass $119 pls tax. Plus 3 sea world tickets, plus 4 DC swims 169, plus 4 Busch tickets.  You do not get free park tickets forSW if you get discounted DC tickets.

Calculation 2 .(no annual pass)

4 full price DC swims around $349 but you will need to check your prices for your travel dates.
4 Busch tickets
Sea world tickets will be included with your DC ticket.

I think I have done this right.  If you phone SW they will work out your cheapest option for you.

Whichever comes out the cheapest is te better deal.

The dolphin swim full price only includes free entry to aquatics and SW not Busch at Tampa, nor the other Busch you mention.


----------



## disney1474

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Rates for the first week of May 2013 can be accessed on DC's website (use the drop down box to access 2012, 2013, and 2014).
> 
> Dolphin swim rates are showing as $259 pp and non-dolphin day rates are $159 pp for that week.



With these same dates in mind...If I bought one annual pass to sea world what would be the discount price for DC with and without the dolphin swim.  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

disney1474 said:


> With these same dates in mind...If I bought one annual pass to sea world what would be the discount price for DC with and without the dolphin swim.  Thanks so much for your help!!



Passmember discounted rates for May 2013 are coming up as follows:

Day resort only = $119 pp
Day resort with dolphin swim = $209 pp

Hope that helps!


----------



## disney1474

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Passmember discounted rates for May 2013 are coming up as follows:
> 
> Day resort only = $119 pp
> Day resort with dolphin swim = $209 pp
> 
> Hope that helps!



Can I purchase a 2013 annual pass now?


----------



## jsbarbera7

Hi all, We are headed to Florida for 3 weeks the very end of September to October. We will be headed to Discovery Cove, Aquatica, Sea World, Island, Universal, Busch Gardens. Looking for a great deal. Thanks for any help since there will be 5 or 6 of us all older than 11.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jsbarbera7 said:


> Hi all, We are headed to Florida for 3 weeks the very end of September to October. We will be headed to Discovery Cove, Aquatica, Sea World, Island, Universal, Busch Gardens. Looking for a great deal. Thanks for any help since there will be 5 or 6 of us all older than 11.



Okay.....let's crunch some numbers.

I will assume you want the dolphin swim for each person.

The end of September is cheaper than October.  Rates for DC with the dolphin swim are $229 pp.  This would get you 14 days admission to SeaWorld and Aquatica as well.  You can add 14 days to Busch Gardens for $20.  Then there's tax.  So the final price for one DC dolphin swim day plus 14 days at SeaWorld, Aquatica, and BG = $265.19 pp.

Undercover Tourist has a 14 day unlimited ticket which includes Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure, and Wet n Wild for $178.95 pp taxes included.

That would give you all 7 parks (one day at DC, 14 days at the other six) for $444.14 per person, taxes included.

You could save a little money by getting the 4 day, park to park ticket for Universal and IOA only (no Wet n Wild) for $152.95 pp.  But not only does that cut out the extra park, but it restricts your admission to Universal and IOA to 4 days rather than 14.  DC, 14 days at Aquatica, SW and BG plus the 4-day park to park for Universal and IOA would then = $418.14.

Not doing the dolphin swim would also save you some cash.   For the last week of September, while the dolphin swim day resort admission for DC is $229 pp plus tax, the day resort only (no dolphin swim) is $149 pp.  The BG add on would be an extra $20.

If you purchase an annual pass to one of the SeaWorld parks, you can get the dolphin swim admission for $169 pp the last week of September, or a day resort only (no swim) for $69 pp.  But that would not include the 14 days of admission to SeaWorld and Aquatica.


----------



## brenda1966

Other than being a FL  resident, is buying an annual pass about the only way t get a Discovery Cove deal?

I'm looking to do the dolphin swim around Oct 31, Nov 1.  Total for two is over $550 with tax.  

Okay, so since we get Sea World free with it, we'll probably do that a day, maybe even try Aquatica.  But we have no interest in Bush Gardens (have been there) and don't live in the area, so won't return to use any kind of annual pass.

I'm wonder if there are deals to keep my eye out for prior to our dates?  How far in advance should I book? When I check the calendar date seem to sell out only a few weeks in advance, not months.

I'm nervous about booking a date and spending that $550 so far in advance.


----------



## roxazul

Hi, 

planning a possible visit to DC this fall.
What would be the cheapest way to do it, knowing we're not passholders & are not interested in Sea World & other parks ?
We just want to do the dolphin swim at Discovery Cove & stay in a nearby hotel.


Thanks


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

roxazul said:


> Hi,
> 
> planning a possible visit to DC this fall.
> What would be the cheapest way to do it, knowing we're not passholders & are not interested in Sea World & other parks ?
> We just want to do the dolphin swim at Discovery Cove & stay in a nearby hotel.
> 
> 
> Thanks



What are your dates?  How many people, and what are their ages?


----------



## adorelc

Thank you so much for this great thread!  We are going in October and I typed in the promo code and the passholder discounts are available for our dates.  So if I am calculating this correct my total would be for 2A/2C:

$169 x 4 = $676
+ $119 annual pass
= $795

instead of $229 x 4 = $916

Still a savings of $121...correct?  Is this the best way to do it?  We will not have time to go to Sea World, so just a day at DC is all we need.


----------



## brenda1966

My dates are Oct 31, Nov 1, for 2 people, 1 adult, 1 10 year old.

I'm thinking the annual pass just doesnt save enough when only buying tickets for 2?

We are not particularly interested in Sea World or Aqautica, but since they are "free" with Discovery cove, we'll plan to spend a day in each.


----------



## brenda1966

Whoops - double post.


----------



## roxazul

*We are 1 adult & 1 child (7yo).
Our dates are not fixed yet, somewhere in october or november ??*

How can we do it on a low-budget ?
Discovery Cove, hotel, etc.

I know an entrance to Sea World comes with the ticket to DC but I don't know if it's worth it ? We don't care about water parks so Aquatica is a No for us, but I was more thinking maybe  2 Disney parks (MK & Epcot) if easily accessible from hotel.....

We've only been to WDW once visiting all 4 Disney parks & staying onsite.

Thanks


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

brenda1966 said:


> My dates are Oct 31, Nov 1, for 2 people, 1 adult, 1 10 year old.
> 
> I'm thinking the annual pass just doesnt save enough when only buying tickets for 2?
> 
> We are not particularly interested in Sea World or Aqautica, but since they are "free" with Discovery cove, we'll plan to spend a day in each.



*If you buy a Seaworld annual pass:*
Annual pass = $119
Two dolphin swim admissions with passholder discount = $338 ($169 x 2)
Total = $457 plus taxes 
DC only - no 14 day admissions to Aquatica & Seaworld

*DC admission without the annual passholder discount:*
Two dolphin swim admissions = $518 plus taxes ($259 each)
Includes 14 days of admission to Aquatica and Seaworld


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

adorelc said:


> Thank you so much for this great thread!  We are going in October and I typed in the promo code and the passholder discounts are available for our dates.  So if I am calculating this correct my total would be for 2A/2C:
> 
> $169 x 4 = $676
> + $119 annual pass
> = $795
> 
> instead of $229 x 4 = $916
> 
> Still a savings of $121...correct?  Is this the best way to do it?  We will not have time to go to Sea World, so just a day at DC is all we need.



Your rate with the AP is correct  .

Rates without the AP discount are coming up on my computer as $269 pp.  So your total cost for 4 would be $1076.  The AP, then, wouild save you $281 plus tax.


----------



## brenda1966

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *If you buy a Seaworld annual pass:*
> Annual pass = $119
> Two dolphin swim admissions with passholder discount = $338 ($169 x 2)
> Total = $457 plus taxes
> DC only - no 14 day admissions to Aquatica & Seaworld
> 
> *DC admission without the annual passholder discount:*
> Two dolphin swim admissions = $518 plus taxes ($259 each)
> Includes 14 days of admission to Aquatica and Seaworld



Thanks!

I think the savings of about $70 (with taxes approx.) is probably not great enough to offset what we'd spend if we had 2 free days -- we'd need to do something those days if we didnt do Sea World or Aquatica.    Would be worth it if we only wanted Discover Cove.    It's been a few years since we've been to Sea World and I'm sure DD doesn't remember much at all about it.  Plus we've never been to Aquatica and would probably never otherwise go (we'd go to the Disney water parks).  While I really dislike spending $550 for 3 park days, I guess this is one of those 'once in a lifetime' type things.  Just have to work through the justification in my mind.


----------



## disocd

Hi I was just about to book DC when I discovered this thread, I have read through it but not sure if and how I can use this discount. I would appreciate someone giving me some advice.

I was looking to book DC non swim for 09/04/2012 for six people all six of us will want to visit Bush Gardens so I was going to upgrade the DC tickets to the ultimate.

Can this discount work fo me and how do I go about it?

Many thanks for  any help.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

disocd said:


> Hi I was just about to book DC when I discovered this thread, I have read through it but not sure if and how I can use this discount. I would appreciate someone giving me some advice.
> 
> I was looking to book DC non swim for 09/04/2012 for six people all six of us will want to visit Bush Gardens so I was going to upgrade the DC tickets to the ultimate.
> 
> Can this discount work fo me and how do I go about it?
> 
> Many thanks for  any help.



For September 4th, without the passholder discount:

For six people, day resort admission to DC (no dolphin swim), plus 14 days unlimited admission to SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens:  cost would be $1014 plus tax ($169 pp) for a grand total of $1079.91.

With the passholder discount:

1 annual pass to Busch Gardens = $119 plus tax
6 day resort admissions to DC = $414 ($69 pp) plus tax
5 additional admission to BG (two day tickets) via Undercover Tourist = $379.75 taxes included
Grand total = $947.40 (will not include admission to SeaWorld and Aquatica)

Price difference is $132.51 (works out to $22.09 pp).  For that money, I personally would opt for the tickets without the discount......and at least get the chance to visit SeaWorld at some point during your vacation (but its one of my favourite parks, so I'm admittedly biased!!! ).


----------



## disocd

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> For September 4th, without the passholder discount:
> 
> For six people, day resort admission to DC (no dolphin swim), plus 14 days unlimited admission to SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens:  cost would be $1014 plus tax ($169 pp) for a grand total of $1079.91.
> 
> With the passholder discount:
> 
> 1 annual pass to Busch Gardens = $119 plus tax
> 6 day resort admissions to DC = $414 ($69 pp) plus tax
> 5 additional admission to BG (two day tickets) via Undercover Tourist = $379.75 taxes included
> Grand total = $947.40 (will not include admission to SeaWorld and Aquatica)
> 
> Price difference is $132.51 (works out to $22.09 pp).  For that money, I personally would opt for the tickets without the discount......and at least get the chance to visit SeaWorld at some point during your vacation (but its one of my favourite parks, so I'm admittedly biased!!! ).





Many thanks for taking the time to proivde a quick and thorough response. I agree with you and will probably go with the the non-discounted tickets for the free Seaworld tickets. 

Again, I really appreciate your efforts, my sister and her family are emigrating to Canada (from Ireland) in three weeks, I hope everyone there is as friendly as you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

disocd said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to proivde a quick and thorough response. I agree with you and will probably go with the the non-discounted tickets for the free Seaworld tickets.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your efforts, my sister and her family are emigrating to Canada (from Ireland) in three weeks, I hope everyone there is as friendly as you!



You are very welcome  .   I am just happy to help!  So many Disboard folks have given me some great assistance over the years, its nice to be able to give back once in a while  .

My goodness, your sister and her family have quite the move ahead of them.  They will love Canada, its a great country (and full of friendly folks )!  I hope all goes well during the transition.  Not sure what part of Canada they are settling in, but hopefully the heat wave that's been gripping a good deal of the country will have passed by the time they arrive.


----------



## ktate82

We are thinking about the next year and planning a trip to DC.  Right now, they have the season passes for 15 months instead of 12.  I have many thoughts running around in my mind....my two kids (7 & 6) will go to sea world this Sept for sure, maybe Dec, Sept 2013, and do Discovery Cove in May 2013 (we will have an extra adult for DC).  I have 4 tickets for Sea world right now (good through the end of this year) and my options seem to be   

1) No season passes, just buy tickets and get the other parks when we do DC in May

2) Only one season pass (kids use the tickets I have for Sept and Dec), and get the discount at DC and buy tickets for any extra park we want

3) Both kids and I get season passes (would do sea world and bush gardens), use the discount for DC and buy tickets for the extra adult.  (would attempt to sell the sea world tickets I have)

So any opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## geronim77

Hi i would like to know if someone could help me i go to Orlando on 17 april with my wife and my 2 kids ( 10 months and 7 years ) i would like to go again to DC to swim with dolphins i own a seaworld pass member from last year who is valid until 28th april but i don't remember the postal code i put because i live in France when i buy it i try to call ezpay but they can help me so i can't have my passmember discount code to book DC is there a way to do it ? thanks a lot


----------



## Goofysrus

geronim77 said:


> Hi i would like to know if someone could help me i go to Orlando on 17 april with my wife and my 2 kids ( 10 months and 7 years ) i would like to go again to DC to swim with dolphins i own a seaworld pass member from last year who is valid until 28th april but i don't remember the postal code i put because i live in France when i buy it i try to call ezpay but they can help me so i can't have my passmember discount code to book DC is there a way to do it ? thanks a lot



I took care of everything on the phone. They take your name and look up your AP for you if needed. Quick and simple... Not sure if your dates offer a discount but call and find out.
Hope this helps...
Not sure of international costs making a call to Florida!


----------



## geronim77

ok thanks i will call on monday


----------



## twinsmom328

Hi All,

We are spending 6 days in Orlando prior to a Disney Cruise and I was thinking of buying the DC with dolphin swim ticket to get Sea World & Aquatica 14 days incl. Its 2 adults and 2- 7 year olds...

ARe there any promo codes or ways to save som emoney on the tickets which total over 1000$

The dates would be any day Aug 26 - Sept 1 ( we leave for the cruise on Sept 1.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

twinsmom328 said:


> ARe there any promo codes or ways to save som emoney on the tickets which total over 1000$
> 
> The dates would be any day Aug 26 - Sept 1



Not so far......though I sure wish there was .  Our dates are very similar to yours (August 23 - August 31).  We would have loved to add on a DC day if the price was right, but so far....its just not in the budget (we went twice in 2012, so I feel badly even trying to justify current rates to DH ).


----------



## deerez

anyone know of any codes available for june of this year?  family of three?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

deerez said:


> anyone know of any codes available for june of this year?  family of three?



Not so far.  DC has been pretty stingy with discounts for 2013.  A sign of the times, I think, in the sense that the economy seems to be recovering a little more steadily.....so not as many special offers are needed to lure people in (same with the Disney parks.....no free dining for the end of August this year for the first time since something like 2005!!).

Don't forget, though, that with your full priced DC admission, you still get the 14 days unlimited access to both SeaWorld and Aquatica  .


----------

